
Anti-Piracy Groups Want Google to Lift DMCA Takedown Cap  - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-groups-want-google-to-lift-dmca-takedown-cap-130219/
======
fjorder
I sincerely hope Google keeps the cap where it is. That just might motivate
copyright holders to reduce the number of erroneous take-down notices they
issue.

